# Shadow Lace Transfer Tool?



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Is this an accessory that would be desirable and used? Does anyone have this type of unit. I was considering it for my Studio 360 even though I don't have a ribber just yet. There doesn't seem to be any model number but said to be used with Studio KM.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

You need to check that it is the same gauge as your knitting machine.
Val


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

It is for standard gauge machines and can be used on any make of 4.5mm machine.
I used to have one and found it useful for transferring stitches from one bed to the other although I never used it for shadow lace.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Most used here for knitting socks though SL is a very nice technique.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Auntiesue said:


> Is this an accessory that would be desirable and used? Does anyone have this type of unit. .....................


I have one Sue and I don't use it very much. Mine is another toy that I bought and sits on the shelf. I have used it when making socks but I only bother to get it out if I am making 2 or 3 pair in a row. It was fun to play with for the first few days after I got it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I used mine for a transfer tool all the time when I was using my standard gauge machine. I don't use that machine any more (it will be listed for sale in a month or so) and I gave my tool to a friend and she uses it all the time now. Very handy to have in my opinion.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I used mine for a transfer tool all the time when I was using my standard gauge machine. I don't use that machine any more (it will be listed for sale in a month or so) and I gave my tool to a friend and she uses it all the time now. Very handy to have in my opinion.


I have a Studio 360 (standard) and have very old eyes so I'm thinking I sure could use this tool!!! 

Presently I'm practicing 1x2 rib (hand manipulating) with the same old eyes!!! I can tell there is a ribber in my very near future!!! LOL


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a video from Diana Sullivan about this tool:


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my, I have this tool!! Just don't have the punch cards. Well that saves me a few bucks!!! I need to get more organized!!! LOL


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Have it. Don't use it. I should watch the video!


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> Have it. Don't use it. I should watch the video!


Once I get a ribber I can see how this could save a ton of time.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

I use mine always when transferring stitches from the ribber. I haven't mastered the other way around, from MB to the ribber tho. Is quite a time saver when there is a ribber full of stitches to transfer to the MB.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Sue, I watched Bill King use one of them at a seminar. It was fantastic, and very fast for transferring the stitches. I have looked for one ever since, but they only seem to come up for sale in the US, and the postage is far too expensive. 
Lesley
Cornwall UK


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's one of those tools everyone had to have after seeing a demo at a seminar or club meeting. Then they seem to be put away in a drawer and rately used. I never had one, but just about everyone else in the club we used to have bought one. I think it was also referred to as "the jaws tool." Most used it for transferring stitches from one bed to another, rather than for shadow lace.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I have one I inherited from an old friend and have never used it. I think I will have to give it a try on my 360 after watching Diane's video!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have two, one I took out every other needle. I use it more than the every needle one, but both come in handy. In fact, I use them more than the transfer carriage. It was made for any 4.5 mm machine with ribber. it's very easy to use.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Just bought one from eBay(UK) after seeing the original post a few days ago and watching Diana Sullivan's video - than you for posting.
It was £20. 
I agree, they don't come up very often.
I believe that it is also referred to as "jaws".
Val


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I want one but they are to expensive for me on ebay so have not been able to get one.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

This unit came on the market around the time The Singer SK321 main and SRP ribber were current models. It works well but is a bit fiddly and takes a bit of practice. Try it out.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Side 1 is the side you start with and transfer stitches to side 2, then needles on bed you are transferring to. If done correctly works pretty fast. Just make sure you pull needles out a little when transferring to new bed.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I have an extra shadow lace transfer tool, that I wanted to list on e-bay. PM me if interested.


----------



## iamkrista (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Boy! I'd love to order one of these, but they cost so MUCH! If anyone wants to sell, let me know! I bought that darned TRANSFER CARRIAGE, and I want to throw it out the window.

Heck, I'd do an even trade, if anyone wants to give it a shot.


----------



## iamkrista (Apr 2, 2015)

By the way, Charmknits, I love your green and white sweater!


----------



## hannahb2014 (Dec 30, 2016)

-


----------



## hannahb2014 (Dec 30, 2016)

-


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, I found one and was ask to make an offer to her. I’m not sure what to offer. It comes from Canada so I would only have to pay Canadian dollars plus shipping. 
Can someone give me an idea the cost.
Thank you


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi: I have one but I don't remember what machine it goes 2


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Decide not to buy the one up north $35.00 Canadian was a good price but shipping cost was $20.00.


----------

